# 4mm or 6mm glass?



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi guys, im making a viv to house 2 yemans (will be split in half dont worry). Im unsure whether I should be using 4mm or 6mm glass for the sliding doors and whether or not I should have it reinforced?
The measurments would be 37" tall and 36" wide together, so each of the two doors would be 37" tall, 18" wide. Is this deemed dangerous as the glass may flex, or will it be ok if toughened/reinforced?
Thanks in advance for the help guys.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I would use 4mm toughened, I've only seen 6mm used for venemous myself.

I think you will need it toughened at that height, my viv maker told me anything over 24" in height had to be toughened to sell it legally, although I have no idea how true that is myself, it does make sense.

For safety reasons I always use toughened anyway and only sell toughened glass vivs, if you've seen the way untoughened glass shatters when dropped compared to toughened, well, it's very dangerous. I've dropped several pieces of toughened glass that haven't broken


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for that excellent writeup Athravan, you have helped me out a lot.
What sort of price do you think would be reasonable to look at (i know all places differ) as I really have no idea whats cheap/expensive.
If its going to cost a lot I'll just leave the glass doors on it that it came with (converting a display cabinet).


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

Athravan said:


> I would use 4mm toughened, I've only seen 6mm used for venemous myself.
> 
> I think you will need it toughened at that height, my viv maker told me anything over 24" in height had to be toughened to sell it legally, although I have no idea how true that is myself, it does make sense.
> 
> For safety reasons I always use toughened anyway and only sell toughened glass vivs, if you've seen the way untoughened glass shatters when dropped compared to toughened, well, it's very dangerous. I've dropped several pieces of toughened glass that haven't broken



spot on. it's just not worth using non toughened glass, don't got for 6mm though, overkill (and very expensive) we use 6mm for the retics, but thats it. I can't see yemens ginv 4mm glass any difficulties


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Mason said:


> spot on. it's just not worth using non toughened glass, don't got for 6mm though, overkill (and very expensive) we use 6mm for the retics, but thats it. I can't see yemens ginv 4mm glass any difficulties


When I got my glass quotes 6mm was less than £1 a sheet more! Because of the price difference I went for it. 12mm wasn't much more either but couldn't get runners for it.

It's worth just asking how much more the 6mm is as if its pence more might be worth it.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

Doodles said:


> When I got my glass quotes 6mm was less than £1 a sheet more! Because of the price difference I went for it. 12mm wasn't much more either but couldn't get runners for it.
> 
> It's worth just asking how much more the 6mm is as if its pence more might be worth it.


thats shocking... last place we went to it was double the money nearly hence my post!!

I knew that dude was trying to pull a fast one...glad I went elsewhere now!

Be cheaper for me to drive to you and pick some up than order from my local place!! Next time i'm passing i'm going to piss trough his letter box...is there DNA in wee??


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Mason said:


> thats shocking... last place we went to it was double the money nearly hence my post!!
> 
> I knew that dude was trying to pull a fast one...glad I went elsewhere now!
> 
> Be cheaper for me to drive to you and pick some up than order from my local place!! Next time i'm passing i'm going to piss trough his letter box...is there DNA in wee??


I got sheets of 42 inches x 18 inches for about £14 each and its toughened. Couldn't believe how cheap it was myself thought he messed the price up.


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

6mm glass is generally 30% more than 4mm.


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

You could get away with normal 4mm many people building their own vivs use it though i would use runners on the sides to give additional support. 4mm toughened is roughly the same as 6mm (about +30% as loobylou 211 says), for it to be toughened it has to be sent away for about a week for the toughening process. If getting it toughened make sure your measurements are correct as once its been toughened it cant really be cut.

Ring a number of glaziers to get quotes as prices do vary.


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

*Glass*

We used 6mm laminated glass
Locus Nut is correct we rang 3 glass cutters prices varied from £20 to £35


----------



## 170pand (Dec 22, 2008)

if you order toughened from a company it,s next day order,,i used to work for double glazing manufacturer,,4mm toughened is stronger than standard 6 mm only if you tink the corner it shatters with no pressure,,,only downside,,i use 6mm glass with sanded rounded off edges ,most companys can do this,,best way to go as 6mm glass can take a whack and half before it smashes:mf_dribble:


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for the great advice everyone!


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

we use 6mm rounded off polished edges and untoughened on our boa vivs and they are lovely and strong and dont flex.. definatly recomend them for slim, low, long vivs
but when we had taller vivs for lizards ect we used 4 mm toughened for safty reasons as the vivs where kiddy hight and big pieces of glass.

the price for 4 mm and 6 mm here is nearly the same  give or take a few ££ (about £33 per square meter included polished edges all round)


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

it really does vary on where you buy it so i would look around. 4mm toughned should be fine


----------



## sunnyskeg (Jul 3, 2008)

s:censor:t you guys pay silly prices for glass


----------

